# Mandatory parades



## Cpt. Andersen (18 Sep 2007)

I was just wondering if anybody knew if missing mandatory parades if you were sick or had homework etc. affects promotion and such? Thanks a lot. Great forums by the way.


----------



## rwgill (18 Sep 2007)

You are best to speak with your CO and Trg O.  Things like this are best handled on a case by case basis.


----------



## geo (18 Sep 2007)

If you are sick, call in sick
if you have studies coming up, call in advance and get "leave" / permission to be absent.
If they know where you are and they trust that you are doing your best to be there when you can, then they will not penalize you for shirking your responsibilities


----------



## mysteriousmind (18 Sep 2007)

Quick response: Yes, but...being sick is something that happends, doing homework is something cadet is bound to happen.

the best answer is that you ask your platoon commander.


----------



## Cpt. Andersen (18 Sep 2007)

Ok, thanks for the fast replies.


----------



## frazzledazzle (22 Oct 2007)

At our corps, as long as you don't use it all the time, the CO lets cadets unpenalized with being absent because of being sick or homework.


----------



## ryanmann356 (22 Oct 2007)

school, family and health come before cadets.  If you are unable to attend a parade night, call your corps and explain your abscence.  You shouldn't be penalised for this, unless it happend night after night.


----------



## yoman (22 Oct 2007)

My unit uses a system based on points. You get 1 point for every parade that your attend. If you call your flight commander before the parade point and tell them your not going to be there with a valid excuse, then you are marked down excused and given .75 points. If you decide not to show up without calling your flight commander with a valid excuse then you are given 0 points. My unit does use attendance when determining who to promote and who to send to camp.

I have never missed a cadet night because of homework and I play hockey and I have a job. Its possible, manage your time.


----------

